# Early stages of infertillity...what next?!



## poppysmum (Jun 5, 2012)

HI all 

Where to start with all this. I had my first son with my ex husband after 6mths of trying, fell preg naturally.  Im now with a new partner and we've been tryingfor 18mths. He's had his test done and all is well, i;ve been having weekly bloods done to check im ovulating and so far I am. Prob is im ovulating roughly every 2wks or when ever it feels like it. 

I ws at the dr's yest and she informed me that because i've had my son naturally (8yrs ago) we may not be entitled to nhs ivf. We've found this devastating as there's no way we could ever afford private fees for ivf. She will however refer me to have my tubes checked. It seems like the info we get from the dr is very vague and patchy, is anyone else having the same probs?


----------



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

Unfortunately Poppysmum, NHS fertility testing and treatment is very much dependant on your PCT (i.e. the postcode lottery).  NICE can set out guidelines but your PCT does not have to follow them.  We were entitled to nothing apart from a semen analysis and blood tests and when these came back fine, they basically washed their hands of us.  In some ways I can understand as resources for the NHS are tight and I have had family members denied certain life-changing drugs due to the expense but I cannot understand the millions the NHS spend on self-inflicted conditions ... illnesses related to smoking or drinking or drug abuse.

The reality is what it is sadly.  We used our life savings to go private; our justification being that we have years to earn this back but only a short time in which to have children.

Have you tried researching online what your PCT will offer?  There are other treatments before you get to IVF; cycle monitoring, drugs that help with fertility issues, in-uterine insemination ..... some PCTs will offer treatment if you are with another partner.  It could also be worth seeing another GP in your practice; one of mine told me he would not prescribe some anti-clotting drugs my private clinic wanted me have whilst another two GPs were quite happy yo do so.

Good luck!!!


----------

